# Intro



## lostsoul13 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm looking forward to posting in the discussion forums, so it looks like step one is an introduction:

Hello!

My husband and I have been together for 13 years (married for almost three of those). We also have a small dog. He's 9 now!

I've been feeling lost lately, and tried to post about that and ask for guidance, but I think I was supposed to do this first, so here it is.

Thanks.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## GodInyou (Oct 9, 2019)

NIce to meet you buddy!


----------

